
A Harvard Professor Doubles Down: If You Take Epstein’s Money, Do It in Secret - spzx
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/14/business/lessig-epstein-ito-mit.html
======
nkurz
Lessig's original essay: [https://medium.com/@lessig/on-joi-and-
mit-3cb422fe5ae7](https://medium.com/@lessig/on-joi-and-mit-3cb422fe5ae7)

Lessig's response to the NYT article: [https://medium.com/@lessig/on-the-
careful-reading-of-the-new...](https://medium.com/@lessig/on-the-careful-
reading-of-the-new-york-times-editors-8f543418c1df)

Suffice it to say that he disagrees with the characterization in the NYT
article: "Whatever else my essay from a week ago was doing, it was not my
trying to “defend soliciting donations from the convicted sex offender Jeffrey
Epstein.” It happens sometimes, maybe not a lot, but here the editor at the
Times took truth and rendered it as completely false."

